# Serrasalmus Muda



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i found this on aqua bid, did not see it in serra list in opefe

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1167788688


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

pedro has some too


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

rocker said:


> pedro has some too


i dont see them on his site. does neone on here have one ?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> i found this on aqua bid, did not see it in serra list in opefe
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1167788688


That link and the owner of that fish is Nate! from Massive Agression.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

check in his forum

i remember and old ass thread about this and upon some searching it seems 'muda' is the term the natives use for black rhoms or black diamond.

so i guess its just a rhom



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i found this on aqua bid, did not see it in serra list in opefe
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1167788688


That link and the owner of that fish is Nate! from Massive Agression.








[/quote]
he sure likes to put different names on common things, but i guess thats just marketing :laugh:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I never heard of that species....


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

does anyone have a pic....thats a new one to me


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

lol^^^ It's a rhom


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

___ said:


> lol^^^ It's a rhom


pretty much.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

/learned something new


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> lol^^^ It's a rhom


any diff. between the 2....color, overall size anything???


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

So S. muda is just a synonym for S. eigenmanni?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Muda is a native common name, usually applied to Pygopristis denticulata. Which this species is.
> 
> ID complete.


 I FOUND THIS SEARCHING THROUGH THE FORUMS


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, the sellers love to put names that people have never heard of on a particular fish, that way it will raise intrest, just like it did here, and they will move a fish right out of the tank it's been siiting in for a month or 2 under a common name. Just a tactic. The fact that they leave the common name out of the thread where it is posted for sale, now thats just plain f'ed up. They are obviously trying to get someone to "impulse buy", which you done the good thing and found out what it really is BEFORE you bought it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think Muda is just a name used by the locals.

"Also known as Piranha "Muda" by the locals. Examination is under way. Probably S. eigenmanni"

"Known as Piranha "Muda" by the locals. Examination is under way. Probably P. denticulata or striolatus"

http://www.fishpost.com/piranha.html


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

B_ack's right......Muda is a common name used by the locals. Most of the time the fish turns out to be a denticulata....but as with any common name...you could stick it on just about anything. That fish looks like it could be an eigenmanni....but Im not totally sure....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

here it is

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=104338

too bad the pics dont work


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

thats the same pic on the Massive Aggression page of new fish.... and beside that pic they call it a s. eigenmanni. 
kind of looks like mine but bigger.


----------



## yoteginosko (Sep 23, 2011)

It's serralautus....


----------

